# Newbie shrimp tank ( heavy pic)



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

20 gallons ( long)
Shrimp : CRS (S-SSS), CBS ( S-SS ) , Tangirine Tiger , BKK
Substrate : ADA amanozia ( 9 litter)
Light: odyssea
Chiller : CPU fan, AC
Filter : eheim 2217 , UGF
Plant: fissidens, mini fissidens, mini pellia , java moss, java fern, Subwassertang,frogbit.
Driftwood : Bonsai (100 % nature wood)
Doping : BT-9, Stout, humic, old sea mud powder, mineral stone
*Parameter*
PH: 6.0-6.4
TDS: 123
Ammonia :0
Nitrite:0
Nitrate:0
Kh:0-1
GH:4-5

*June 26* 


















































After 24 hrs, water was clear , turn on air pump









Added driftwood 









1st week, 50% wc
2nd week, 50% wc
3rd week, 20% wc

After 6 weeks , added bonsai driftwood , fissidens mesh, moss...
















*August 6 *
I checked parameter of my shrimp tank again 










Completed cycling water .


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

Beautiful tank. I'm looking for TT. Lemme know if theyre ever for sale.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

wow that is alot of additives lol and where did you get the bonsai wood


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm wondering if the breakdown and silt from the amazonia will clog those UGF's pretty quickly?


----------



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

Bananariot said:


> I'm wondering if the breakdown and silt from the amazonia will clog those UGF's pretty quickly?


I put some matrix media on UGF . I hope it does not break down quickly. This is my first experience , and I still need learn a lot of things from other members


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

jimmytruong87 said:


> I put some matrix media on UGF . I hope it does not break down quickly. This is my first experience , and I still need learn a lot of things from other members


Lol I didnt see that in the pictures so I didn't know you did. Matrix is the right step! Good job and nice lookin tank


----------



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

More pictures of my shrimp

2x berried CRS
5x berried TT


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

out of curiosity are you trying to mix them and get tigerbees?


----------



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

Bananariot said:


> out of curiosity are you trying to mix them and get tigerbees?


I got some tigerbees, but I'm looking buy Snow White and mix them. I want get fancy tiger shrimp


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Beautiful setup... and stunning shrimp!


----------



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

Tigerbee ( TT cross CBS )


----------



## 52149 (Feb 26, 2012)

Beautiful set up! 

Where did u get that wood man?! I would like to get something like that. Hawaii doesn't have vendors that have that kind of drift


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

I also would like to know where he got the bonsai looking wood from.


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

You've aquired a beautiful piece of wood.
Your tanks looks lush green and healthy. roud:


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

nice man!

Again where did you get the wood from?


----------



## briscoe (Mar 29, 2013)

Beautiful tank.


----------



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

I bought this driftwood from Vietnam . They do not sell it in USA


----------



## hakishimiei (Oct 13, 2011)

nice tank! i wanna see some babies LOL


----------

